# Geekvape Tsunami RDA



## MorneW (9/2/16)

*Improved Velocity style deck*
*2.1mm x 3.0mm post hole*
*Adjustable Kennedy style air flow, available for single or dual coil*
*4 x Φ4.0mm air hole*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MorneW (9/2/16)

When a Kennedy and a velocity make babies you get a Tsunami. Looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/2/16)

It does indeed look awesome


----------



## Cespian (9/2/16)

IMO, I see this device getting horrendously hot (especially since there is no side/top airflow). It does look great though (simplicity is style).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (9/2/16)

i want one so bad - I really like the Geek Vape Products.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/2/16)

Geek Vape have been on a roll with good products.

But I do get the possible heat issue theory, which kinda would be annoying. I remember some of my older RDA's used to get quite hot, and its not great. Although thicker wire does help.

Still, I'd give this a bash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/2/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-t...-style-deck-and-kennedy-style-airflow.t18736/


----------



## Cespian (10/2/16)

@WernerK do you disagree with my *opinion *that it might get very hot very quickly or that it looks great?


----------



## WernerK (10/2/16)

Cespian said:


> @WernerK do you disagree with my *opinion *that it might get very hot very quickly or that it looks great?


shoot my bad i miss clicked, fixed it now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juno (5/3/16)

Where can I get One?!??


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

I owned two Griffin-rta's.
I'm in love with the style and pure sexy power of this beast .
I would argue that the Griffin almost killed dripping in the flavor department and build deck size.
I took the plunge and traded my Griffin that I was using. (My other is still sealed in her box), for geekvape avocado rdta. 
By all the vape Gods, this is just as much a work of art as if Leo da Vinci's art.
When wicked properly, I have had no leaks, running dual coils, dripping has been reborn. 
So if this is what this company is producing, the tsunami will be a righteous work of art that will take its place in vape hala with the rest of these titans. 
I see us looking back saying, wow.


----------

